# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات SARAS BOXES HWK  طريقة تفليش وفك شفرة جهاز سامسونغ  E2652W Champ Duos  على التورنادو.

## bodr41

طريقة تفليش وفك شفرة جهاز سامسونغ E2652W على التورنادو.    من مميزات جهاز سامسونغ* E2652W Champ Duos* انه يحتوي على بطاقة سيم مزدوجة وهو من فئة* SKY/INF*  صورة الجهاز  * لنتابع الطريقة*    * اولا  * التفليش طبيعي لكن في هده الحالة لا ننسى تحديد خاصية *   Patch MSL While Flashing  ثانيا   عند الضغط على* *Unlock* *يجب عدم تحديد خاصي**ة AT Info Mode    اسال الله التوفيق        *

----------


## mohamed73

الله بعطيك الصحة خويا

----------


## hameed atiah

بارك الله بيك

----------

